# Keychain Pens: PicoPen Vs Inka pics



## Pumaman (May 23, 2008)

I love my new PicoPen!

Was looking around lighthound.com, trying to find something to push me over the $75 free priority shipping. Found the pen section and could not help myself. The pico is $19, the Inka $16, anjd the chrome space pen $17 + 2 for the pocket clip. Had to get the space pen for the cool factor(and my 2nd cousin is an astronaut).

The Inka was the king, but no longer IMO. The inka still has an advantage if you need a full size pen, and dont mind all the screwing and unscrewing. the pico is simple, tiny, and cool looking. also comes in a very nice box with some extras:huh:. I plan on ordering several more for gifts.

Link to tec accessories web site. It has many more pics and a comprehensive keychain pen review in pdf format.
http://www.tecaccessories.com/products/product.php?II=13


----------



## paulr (May 24, 2008)

Nice, and kinda tempting. Some swiss army knives also come with a little tiny pen, that could probably be attached to a keychain somehow.


----------



## Trashman (May 24, 2008)

Fisher also makes a nice telescoping space pen. It's what I use throughout the day, as I get signatures from delivery recipients. (I'm a messenger) I get a lot of complements on it, too! When you pull it to extend it, the writing point comes out, and when you push it together, the point goes in. I also have an Inka on my keychain. I bought it a couple of a years ago from Nascar (the CPFer) and it's still on it's first ink cartridge.


----------



## Phredd (May 25, 2008)

Take a look at the Lamy Pico:

http://www.dalyspenshop.com/store2005/product.asp

and the Fisher Trekker:

http://www.dalyspenshop.com/store2005/product.asp


----------



## NeonLights (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. I've been using space pens for years, and I've had an Inka SS and the titanium version for awhile as well. I like the Inkas a lot, but was recently eying the PicoPen. I'm afraid it may be a little too skinny to comfortably use, but it does look like a good alternative to the bigger keychain pens for occasional use when space is really at a premium.


----------



## lengendcpf (May 31, 2008)

Zebra Penpod Mini Ball Pen
Can latch on to Cell Phones, Purses, Keychains and more!

Convenient, Campact & Cute

Extended mode of Pen is 3-1/2"

Blue Ink

5 Different Colors Body :White, Black, Purple, Orange & Green

Twist-Locked into position when opening and closing to avoid falling out of pen

Weight: 0.40 oz.

Imported from Japan






About $1-$2 without shipping..
FInd it on ebay.


----------



## FrogmanM (May 31, 2008)

I picked up one of those while in Japan...man they have whole stores dedicated to pens/cell phone charms! Alas I ended up loosing the penpod, and soon found out about the Fisher bullet space pen...the rest is history.

Mayo

(that pico pen looks noice, wonder if a universal fisher refill would work in it...)


----------



## Lee1959 (May 31, 2008)

The Victorinox SAK Midnight Manager has a very nice little package including a pen that slides out. If it is uncomfortable to use, too short, simply open up the philips blade to use as the pen "barrel" and it writes just like any other pen. It is the only pen I carry EDC, and it works great. Plus it has the ability of being a great multitasker, includng a nice little red LED.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 10, 2008)

I had owned the Inka pen some time ago, but never really cared for it. Seeing this thread got me liking the PicoPen, so I ordered a couple of them last week. They arrived the other day and I really like them. Small enough to be unnoticed on the keychain, but large enough to use in a pinch. I would not want to write a novel with this pen, but for quick jotting of information, it's great. I like the quick deployment, however I hope it never un-attaches itself unintentionally.


----------



## Pumaman (Jun 11, 2008)

Still love mine, and use it often with no problems so far. Giving dad one for fathers day.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 11, 2008)

How do you replace the refill? I tried unscrewing at the bottom, but no luck.


----------



## Pumaman (Jun 11, 2008)

just pull the pen tip out and slide a new one in. thats how you use the stylus tip that is included as well. the refills are 3 for $2 at lighthound.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks. I'll have to recheck the packaging. I didn't realize there was a stylus tip, even though I have no use for one.


----------



## MKLight (Jun 18, 2008)

Is there an easy way to replace the refill? I got 2 and tried to pull the front end off (per the instructions) and haven't been able to get either off. I thought about using a pliers, but don't want to break (or majorly scratch) them. I don't need to replace them - I'm just more curious to know that I can...

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## TECENG (Jun 19, 2008)

MKLight said:


> Is there an easy way to replace the refill? I got 2 and tried to pull the front end off (per the instructions) and haven't been able to get either off. I thought about using a pliers, but don't want to break (or majorly scratch) them. I don't need to replace them - I'm just more curious to know that I can...
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


 
Don't pull the housing off, just pull the refill out. The instructions indicate grabbing the refill, not the pen body or the front flange. The refill itself is held in place with a small grip insert. Pull the old one out, push the new one in!


----------



## MKLight (Jun 19, 2008)

Ah...thanks! That makes sense - I'm going to do it tomorrow.

Thanks again!
Mike


----------

